# Future closure of Canaveral NMZ?



## lopakapence (Jul 20, 2013)

The Canaveral Port Authority has begun the permitting process for the building of a rail line from the North Port area to Merritt Island.  This line will cross the Banana River to the south of KARS Park, effectively closing access to most of the present No Motor zone, if not entirely.  It will also cause more damage to the Banana river ecosystem and fishing in the Indian river lagoon.  If this has an undesirable effect to you, please attend one of the two public scoping meetings being held by the Office of Environmental Analysis and provide your comments.  The meeting are:
*November 18th*, 5-8 pm @Eastern Florida state College, Titusville Campus, John Henry Jones Gymnatoriam, 1311 North US1, Titusville, Fl. 32796
*November 19th*, 5-8 pm, Radisson Resort at the Port Convention Center, 8701 Astronaut Blvd., Cape Canaveral, Fl. 32920
Please attend if you want to protect our river and it's No Motor Zone fishing area.


----------

